# Tail chewing?



## linkkm (Jan 4, 2009)

Our 4 month old vizsla Nico chews on his tail (which was docked) and it's to the point now where much of the fur is gone. Has anyone else had this problem and if so, how can you stop the dog from doing this?


----------



## Vizsla-Chloe (Jan 2, 2009)

I haven't experienced this problem, but if you want a quick fix: PetSmart and I'm sure other pet stores have a spray that will encourage your dog not to like the area you spray. 

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754400

That is the web site for one of them... people seemed to like it.


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

Hmmmm....our guy chases his tail once in awhile, then gnaws/locks furiously on it when he catches it (as if he's got some great itch). But the funny thing is, our breeder says his dad does the same thing...I was going to mention it to our vet at our next visit.

I'd at least call your vet and ask, especially since the fur is disappearing...could have a mite...does he scooch his bum on the floor? Could be an anal gland thing...though, not sure which part of tail he's munching...


----------



## Moreteyne (Jan 8, 2009)

Tail chewing is indicative of anal gland issues. Check out the glands yourself or get the vet to have a look.

Feeding dry food that is grain based tends to cause this. Soft poos are bad news, The anal gland needs hard poo to pass through it to squeeze its contents out.


Good luck


----------

